# Tarpon, Bones, and Permit - Lower Keys Question



## paint it black

Personally I like the Cudjoe option best. I used to rent a house at the Venture Out resort every May. Closer run to the fishing spots, at least the areas I fish. When I stay at Big Pine, we drive down the road and launch out of the Cudjoe area anyway, instead of running the bay all the way there.


----------



## Swfl angler

bryson said:


> Hopefully someone here can help me out with this -- I'm doing a fishing trip in early May and heading down to the Lower Keys. I've narrowed my rental house options down to four -- one is in Cudjoe Key, one is in Summerland Key, and two are on Big Pine Key (one on the East and one on the West side).
> 
> I've been staring at google earth for days and trying to do research online, but I would love some real feedback from you guys. We are taking 2 flats boats, so we have the ability to get (fairly) shallow, and we are all happy to anchor the boat and wade if it helps. Which key do you think would give the best access to productive areas?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bryson





bryson said:


> Hopefully someone here can help me out with this -- I'm doing a fishing trip in early May and heading down to the Lower Keys. I've narrowed my rental house options down to four -- one is in Cudjoe Key, one is in Summerland Key, and two are on Big Pine Key (one on the East and one on the West side).
> 
> I've been staring at google earth for days and trying to do research online, but I would love some real feedback from you guys. We are taking 2 flats boats, so we have the ability to get (fairly) shallow, and we are all happy to anchor the boat and wade if it helps. Which key do you think would give the best access to productive areas?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bryson


I agree with paint it black cudjo or summerland key areamore protected water for flats skiffs


----------



## MariettaMike

I like the Blimp Road ramp because its easy to keep track of where the ramp is with that blimp flying up high, and it has such a bad reputation for people breaking into cars that nobody uses it.

24.694985, -81.499617


----------



## el9surf

I stayed at the hotel right next to Summerland key marina. We tied the boat up to the floating dock at the hotel and could go fish whenever. Didn't have to trailer anywhere, it was nice.


----------



## bryson

Yeah, I'm definitely staying somewhere on a canal, so I'll have quick access to the boat. Thanks for the opinions, guys! I don't have a ton of experience fishing areas like that, so it's tougher for me to look at google earth to try and identify productive spots. Our waterways are pretty different up here in Charleston.

Cudjoe Bay, Coupon Bight, and the flat-looking area on the southwest side of Summerland all look like they could hold fish, and we will definitely be fishing dock lights. I'm intrigued by the oceanside flats for bonefish, and any of the channels (particularly on the gulf side) for tarpon. I don't really know what to expect from the shallow waters that weave through the mangroves, like you see in Knockemdown Key or behind Cudjoe Key, but Big Pine Key looks like it doesn't have quite as much of that (although that doesn't matter if they don't hold many good fish). The east side of Big Pine Key has great access to the bridge when it's really close to the ocean -- I'm not sure how much of an advantage that would be for tarpon fishing, though. It may even make it tougher to sight fish for tarpon (rather than soaking bait around the pilings) depending on the depth.


----------



## Swfl angler

bryson said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely staying somewhere on a canal, so I'll have quick access to the boat. Thanks for the opinions, guys! I don't have a ton of experience fishing areas like that, so it's tougher for me to look at google earth to try and identify productive spots. Our waterways are pretty different up here in Charleston.
> 
> Cudjoe Bay, Coupon Bight, and the flat-looking area on the southwest side of Summerland all look like they could hold fish, and we will definitely be fishing dock lights. I'm intrigued by the oceanside flats for bonefish, and any of the channels (particularly on the gulf side) for tarpon. I don't really know what to expect from the shallow waters that weave through the mangroves, like you see in Knockemdown Key or behind Cudjoe Key, but Big Pine Key looks like it doesn't have quite as much of that (although that doesn't matter if they don't hold many good fish). The east side of Big Pine Key has great access to the bridge when it's really close to the ocean -- I'm not sure how much of an advantage that would be for tarpon fishing, though. It may even make it tougher to sight fish for tarpon (rather than soaking bait around the pilings) depending on the depth.


What kind of flats boats are you bringing that big open water up by big pine can get real nasty somethimes that's why I prefer summerland sugarloaf area. The gulf side of that area holds nice tarpon permit action just have to be careful running around there just like everywhere down there bottom comes up quick sometime lol.


----------



## bryson

Swfl angler said:


> What kind of flats boats are you bringing that big open water up by big pine can get real nasty somethimes that's why I prefer summerland sugarloaf area. The gulf side of that area holds nice tarpon permit action just have to be careful running around there just like everywhere down there bottom comes up quick sometime lol.


We are bringing my Hewes, which can handle some slightly bigger water but won't get super shallow (probably pole in about a foot, but might drag the bottom depending on load). The other boat is a Key West 1520 (a little shallower, but not as good in a chop). Neither are true technical skiffs, but they aren't bay boats either. I actually didn't even think about how an east wind could make the entire trip difficult if we tried to stay on the east side of Big Pine Key.

We are going to be pretty cautious of the bottom, especially on our first few days. I'm hoping that we can get a little local knowledge not only to put us on some fish, but also to keep us from running aground.


----------



## Swfl angler

bryson said:


> We are bringing my Hewes, which can handle some slightly bigger water but won't get super shallow (probably pole in about a foot, but might drag the bottom depending on load). The other boat is a Key West 1520 (a little shallower, but not as good in a chop). Neither are true technical skiffs, but they aren't bay boats either. I actually didn't even think about how an east wind could make the entire trip difficult if we tried to stay on the east side of Big Pine Key.
> 
> We are going to be pretty cautious of the bottom, especially on our first few days. I'm hoping that we can get a little local knowledge not only to put us on some fish, but also to keep us from running aground.


Check sugarloaf lodge there think you can leave your boat in water and you will be fine with the hewes there as long as you do your homework I just always liked the protection of the mangrove's.


----------



## Rick D

X2 for Sugarloaf. Had great luck in that area


----------



## lemaymiami

Look for the Content keys out on the Gulf side of things for permit and bonefish. Back when I was a club angler that area called us regularly. That was years ago for me so I have no idea how it fishes today.... Remember most of that area has a "stainless steel" bottom (not very forgiving, very hard bottom area so you don't want to be running aground....). Good luck and post a report for those of us that will rarely, if ever, fish down that way.


----------



## el9surf

Correction, I meant to say sugarloaf marina. As mentioned the bottom out there will do some damage so pay attention


----------



## Fish_specialist

lemaymiami said:


> Look for the Content keys out on the Gulf side of things for permit and bonefish. Back when I was a club angler that area called us regularly. That was years ago for me so I have no idea how it fishes today.... Remember most of that area has a "stainless steel" bottom (not very forgiving, very hard bottom area so you don't want to be running aground....). Good luck and post a report for those of us that will rarely, if ever, fish down that way.



Great advice!! I put my Dad on a true 43" permit on the flats surrounding Content. Caught my first Bonefish there as well. A measly 9.5lbs... EPIC PLACE


----------



## MariettaMike

The best fishing advice I can give you is to keep studying the maps to learn all the main channels, keys, and ramps to support your going a lot of places until you find a spot with fish. Most days that I've fished with guides we travelled over 50 miles.

Plus you can have a $5000 chart plotter and its still not going to show you how navigate through and around all the natural and manmade obstacles in the Keys. And don't be surprised to find that nice cove you see in Google Earth invaded by people in boats just grilling, snorkeling, and scaring all the fish away. 

No matter where you go, there will be other boats.


----------



## MariettaMike

Fish_specialist said:


> Great advice!! I put my Dad on a true 43" permit on the flats surrounding Content. Caught my first Bonefish there as well. A measly 9.5lbs... EPIC PLACE


How long ago was that?

Every goober that's bought a boat at a boat show in the last five years rafts up in the channel there now. And Sugarloaf Marina will rent these party pontoon boats complete with charts on how to get there. F'd up.


----------



## Fish_specialist

MariettaMike said:


> How long ago was that?
> 
> Every goober that's bought a boat at a boat show in the last five years rafts up in the channel there now. And Sugarloaf Marina will rent these party pontoon boats complete with charts on how to get there. F'd up.



You're kidding right????? That SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Swfl angler

Fish_specialist said:


> You're kidding right????? That SUCKS!!!!


Yeah lifelong Ft Myers resident there's no secret spots these days been fishing this area 40 years. Waters are way to overcrowded these days and unfortunately everyone doesn't have respect for others on the water.


----------



## bryson

Thanks for all of the advice! I booked a place on Cudjoe Key -- it's only about a half mile from open water, and there's a marina on the way out so I can make sure I'm fueled up for long runs. I'm going to get a fishing map, like Hot Spots or Maps Unique -- are there any particular brands that y'all like more than the others? I have been studying google earth pretty intensely, and I'm going to print some satellite images and mark them up with potential spots. I think that May kind of begins the off-season down there, so I'm really hoping to find some more secluded areas.

Paint it Black -- very helpful! should I try and wade some of those really shallow flats, or are they too large to cover enough ground on foot?


----------



## paint it black

bryson said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! I booked a place on Cudjoe Key -- it's only about a half mile from open water, and there's a marina on the way out so I can make sure I'm fueled up for long runs. I'm going to get a fishing map, like Hot Spots or Maps Unique -- are there any particular brands that y'all like more than the others? I have been studying google earth pretty intensely, and I'm going to print some satellite images and mark them up with potential spots. I think that May kind of begins the off-season down there, so I'm really hoping to find some more secluded areas.
> 
> Paint it Black -- very helpful! should I try and wade some of those really shallow flats, or are they too large to cover enough ground on foot?


I've never tried wading out there myself, so IDK. I know you can usually find bones near the edge of the flats if there've good moving water. I've seen quite a few permit out there the same way. Sometimes it's easier to find fish on the edge of the flat than way up high on the flat, as the fish are more scattered.


----------



## Swfl angler

bryson said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! I booked a place on Cudjoe Key -- it's only about a half mile from open water, and there's a marina on the way out so I can make sure I'm fueled up for long runs. I'm going to get a fishing map, like Hot Spots or Maps Unique -- are there any particular brands that y'all like more than the others? I have been studying google earth pretty intensely, and I'm going to print some satellite images and mark them up with potential spots. I think that May kind of begins the off-season down there, so I'm really hoping to find some more secluded areas.
> 
> Paint it Black -- very helpful! should I try and wade some of those really shallow flats, or are they too large to cover enough ground on foot?[/QUOTE


t


bryson said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! I booked a place on Cudjoe Key -- it's only about a half mile from open water, and there's a marina on the way out so I can make sure I'm fueled up for long runs. I'm going to get a fishing map, like Hot Spots or Maps Unique -- are there any particular brands that y'all like more than the others? I have been studying google earth pretty intensely, and I'm going to print some satellite images and mark them up with potential spots. I think that May kind of begins the off-season down there, so I'm really hoping to find some more secluded areas.
> 
> Paint it Black -- very helpful! should I try and wade some of those really shallow flats, or are they too large to cover enough ground on foot?





bryson said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! I booked a place on Cudjoe Key -- it's only about a half mile from open water, and there's a marina on the way out so I can make sure I'm fueled up for long runs. I'm going to get a fishing map, like Hot Spots or Maps Unique -- are there any particular brands that y'all like more than the others? I have been studying google earth pretty intensely, and I'm going to print some satellite images and mark them up with potential spots. I think that May kind of begins the off-season down there, so I'm really hoping to find some more secluded areas.
> 
> Paint it Black -- very helpful! should I try and wade some of those really shallow flats, or are they too large to cover enough ground on foot?[/QUOTE





bryson said:


> Thanks for all of the advice! I booked a place on Cudjoe Key -- it's only about a half mile from open water, and there's a marina on the way out so I can make sure I'm fueled up for long runs. I'm going to get a fishing map, like Hot Spots or Maps Unique -- are there any particular brands that y'all like more than the others? I have been studying google earth pretty intensely, and I'm going to print some satellite images and mark them up with potential spots. I think that May kind of begins the off-season down there, so I'm really hoping to find some more secluded areas.
> 
> Paint it Black -- very helpful! should I try and wade some of those really shallow flats, or are they too large to cover enough ground on foot?


 I would say some flats will be to soft for you to wade easily but


paint it black said:


> I've never tried wading out there myself, so IDK. I know you can usually find bones near the edge of the flats if there've good moving water. I've seen quite a few permit out there the same way. Sometimes it's easier to find fish on the edge of the flat than way up high on the flat, as the fish are more scattered.


I agree with that plus easier to spot fish from your skiff also very soft bottom there. Make sure you bring mask and fins as there are numerous shallow water wrecks to explore. And most of all enjoy your time on the water.


----------



## MariettaMike

[QUOTE="bryson, post: 295106, member: 8951"I think that May kind of begins the off-season down there, so I'm really hoping to find some more secluded areas.[/QUOTE]

*WRONG!
*
It's the busiest, most crowded, competitive, rudest, inconsiderate, best month of the year.

"I wouldn't fish in May if my long term clients didn't pay me to do it." Dustin Huff commented to me while we were gassing up our skiffs one morning last May.

Guides are going to fish "their" spots whether you're there before them or not. I call it the "Guide Mafia", and don't blame them for networking to maintain success for their clients that travel from across the country and around the world to fish with them every year. The ever increasing number of DIY (including me) compete with them for a limited natural resource. And then there's the boats just riding around that will run through the line just out of curiosity. I predict a kiteboarder is going to get snagged with a rusty hooked mirrolure this year if they don't learn to stay away from skiffs on the flats. The shadow of the kite scares the crap out of fish.

Anyone that would consider posting fishing location info on the internet for the world to see needs to consider how they would feel if suddenly their spots were covered up with strangers that would motor through the swim lanes, cut to the front of the line, and basically screw things up for everybody. The saying "Not in my backyard." comes to mind.

BTW Rob Fordyce is even bigger in person, and those spots he's fishing in Silver Kings are easily recognizable for people that have fished there. But its common knowledge that he and a handful of the other guides with their names on the trophies over at Florida Keys Outfitters will have them covered.

There are plenty spaces to fish, but not all of them are on the front row.


----------



## Egrets Landing

bryson said:


> We are going to be pretty cautious of the bottom, especially on our first few days. I'm hoping that we can get a little local knowledge not only to put us on some fish, but also to keep us from running aground.


Get a Florida Marine Tracks chip for your chart plotter and you can run anywhere you want in the Keys with confidence. The product was conceived at Cudjoe Key.
FloridaMarineTracks.com


----------



## Cronced

The best spots will usually have boats there already, and possibly lots of scared fish. On my last trip down I avoided other boats and just looked for edges (shallow to deep, or sand to grass) with moving water. It wasn't non-stop catching, but I caught a wide variety of fish (snappers, sharks, grouper, jacks, 1 decent tarpon, barracuda, ladyfish, grunts, etc.) and enough to feel like I had a great trip. Go explore and look for fishy areas without a crowd.


----------

